# Stratosphere via AUX input?



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, my wife has been having a problem with her Strat ever since she got it. When she plugs it into AUX in her car, the music comes thru at regular volume and all is well. But as soon as she gets a call, the voice coming thru the speakers is quiet. So quiet that she has to unplug her phone and hold it to her face, which completely cancels out the safety factor of running the phone through AUX.

This isn't her car because the music plays great and I don't have any problems when I plug my DX into her car. I've checked the headset and handset volumes and whatnot and everything is maxed out. Once a call ends and the music resumes, it's nice and loud again. I haven't found any sort of option that would be lowering voice volume when AUX (or a headset) is plugged in.

So am I missing something? Does this happen for everyone with a Strat? If I root it, is there a way to increase the volume without any sort of risk of it blowing her phone speaker or increasing music volume even more? I only need to increase handset/headset volume when the phone is plugged into a 3.5mm jack.


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

There are separate sliders for Media and Incoming call volume if you look in settings but I'm not sure if that is going to solve your problem.
I think the problem is the Strat is turning off the Aux line when the call comes in because it is only a headphone connection, not a headset connection, so it is switching back to the phone to handle the call.
One possibility is to use a headset splitter like this:
http://www.aftermarketcellular.com/ic/ADA3-I35M35FC.html?id=vJ3Qmm7H
It plugs into the phone and gives you the mic and an input jack for your AUX speaker line.
The other alternative, and one I've used, is to use a Bluetooth stereo headset like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Jabra-Bt3030-Stereo-Bluetooth-Headset/dp/B00164CRDC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1330299171&sr=8-10
Essentially you're doing the same thing as above The advantage is you don't have to plug your phone into the AUX/mic directly, so it can stay in her purse or pocket. And you could swap between the AUX line and a pair of earphones when you get out of the car.


----------

